# New moderators



## mkellogg

I'm very happy to let you all know that Agnès has joined the moderator staff in the French forums, and that Panjandrum and Timpeac are now moderators in the English forum.

Glad to have your help!

Mike


----------



## lsp

Congratulations and Good Luck, one and all!


----------



## Whodunit

Congratulations and keep the forums clean.


----------



## rob.returns

Congratulations! Just remember, Be responsible and reasonable! Saludos!


----------



## Jana337

Welcome!

Jana


----------



## mari.kit

Congratulations and Goodluck!!!!


----------



## alc112

Congratulations!!
We are sure you'll do a very good job


----------



## ILT

Welcome Agnès, Panj and Tim!!!

Glad to see such fine foreros join the team of moderators


----------



## VenusEnvy

Congrats to all!    


(I thought Agnés already was a mod..... I'm silly...)


----------



## lauranazario

Welcome to the work staff, Agnès, Timpeac and Panj! 
May you never experience a dull moment...  

Saludos,
LN


----------



## elroy

All the best!


----------



## GenJen54

Félicitations to all!  I'm with Venus, I already thought Agnès was a mod. 

I know we will all be in very good hands, I just hope that doesn't mean that Panj has to lose his sense of humour!


----------



## funnydeal

Welcome and congratulations !!!


----------



## Benjy

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> Félicitations to all!  I'm with Venus, I already thought Agnès was a mod.
> 
> I know we will all be in very good hands, I just hope that doesn't mean that Panj has to lose his sense of humour!



what are you implying??


----------



## meili

Congratulations Panj, Timpeac and Agnes!


----------



## Phryne

*!!FELICITACIONES!!!* ​


----------



## fenixpollo

_* Congratulations one and all.  *_​


----------



## Vanda

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> Félicitations to all! I'm with Venus, I already thought Agnès was a mod.
> 
> I know we will all be in very good hands, I just hope that doesn't mean that Panj has to lose his sense of humour!


 
Well, I'm with you GenJen.


----------



## cuchuflete

Panj has demonstrated his sense of humor by agreeing to try to moderate.


----------



## zebedee

Nice to have you on board, guys.

And yes, a sense of humour is absolutely essential!


----------



## Papalote

Congratulations, y´all!  I hope this means we´ll be reading a lot more of your stuff!

Papalote


----------



## Beautiful Princess

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I'm very happy to let you all know that Agnès has joined the moderator staff in the French forums, and that Panjandrum and Timpeac are now moderators in the English forum.
> 
> Glad to have your help!
> 
> Mike


 
Congrats and More Power... God Bless...


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Alundra.


----------



## tey2

Congratulations to everyone of you!!!


----------



## Isotta

Yé! Am glad to know the forum is in good hands.


 Z.


----------



## Lems

Welcome and congrats, folks!!!

Lems
__________
_Don't drive faster than your angel can fly._


----------



## mahaz

Congratulations!!


----------

